# Mudguard hinten befestigen Cube



## Seppo545 (2. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde gerne an meinem Cube Stereo 140 hinten einen Mudguard befestigen. Ich befürchte allerdings, das dies nicht so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle. Wenn ich ihn nur mit den äußeren Kabelbindern befestige muss ich wahrscheinlich treten wie ein Tier da er immer am Reifen schleift. Habt Ihr eine Idee wie man das lösen könnte? 
Danke schon mal. 
Danke LG Sepp


----------



## Hmmwv (2. Oktober 2020)

Weiter vor schieben und gute Kabelbinder nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Oktober 2020)

Gemeldet wegen Spam


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. Oktober 2020)

Mit zwei Kabelbindern vorab befestigen.
Mit Edding weitere acht Löcher anzeichnen.
Abbauen und bohren.

Gscheit festmachen mit je Seite drei Kabelbindern, so dass sich das Schutzteil nicht in den Reifen verklemmt.
Reifenfreiheit größtmöglich waehlen wegen sich aufwickelndem Matsch-Schotter-Mix


----------

